# Step kids suck



## ThinkZen

I love the man I am with but cannot see spending the next five years only being happy 50% of the time (when his daughters aren't here). I always considered myself to be someone who loves kids - I am a teacher by trade for crying out loud, but his kids? Yuck! Creepy, weird, unintelligent, sneaky,vindictive spies. They are 13 and 15 but maturity-wise they are 8 and 10. I have an 18 year old daughter and a 15 year old son who think these girls are creepy and weird too. Seriously, Stephen King could use them as fodder for a book. 

The worst thing? My BF doesn't seem to notice anything going on and makes excuses for their behavior. Now he's started pointing out to me when they're being "good" because they unloaded the dishwasher or did some other "favor" for him. I tell him that doing things around the house is part of contributing. It's not a favor! 

Don't typical teenagers go out and do things with friends? Not these two - they never leave. They park their butts in front of the TV or read in their rooms even when we invite them to snowshoe or hike. We just had them for fourteen days in a row and I thought I would lose my freaking mind. 

I've taken to my bedroom a lot these days. When they're here I avoid them as much as possible which means living in only part of the house. 

I cannot and will not marry him under these conditions, but I can't seem to think about leaving him altogether. That doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## FryFish

What is it that they do that you dont like... real examples please.


----------



## that_girl

So wait 5 years to marry.


----------



## diwali123

If I were you I would do something like get a duplex or apartments next to each other. It's a new trend actually. 
It sounds like you just aren't compatible with the kids. 
Have you ever spent time alone with either of them? 
Have you considered what it might be like from their perspective to be staying in a home where their dad's gf clearly doesn't like them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash.

that_girl said:


> So wait 5 years to marry.


This is what my sister is doing. She can't stand his 15 year old delinquent son so she's waiting till he leaves home or ends up in jail whichever comes first. 

Sad but there is no helping this kid. Mom is an ex coke addict turned drunk. The BF has custody but it's not enough to undo the damage.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Sounds pretty miserable. I'd move out for sure and question marrying this guy. Kids are forever.


----------



## captainstormy

Kids are forever, just because the youngest is 18 doesn't mean you won't have to see them anymore.

I still don't see anything they are doing unusual. They would rather stay in their rooms (with all their cool stuff) instead of hike with their dad and his girlfriend. Yea that sounds normal to me.


----------



## EleGirl

Mavash. said:


> This is what my sister is doing. She can't stand his 15 year old delinquent son so she's waiting till he leaves home or ends up in jail whichever comes first.
> 
> Sad but there is no helping this kid. Mom is an ex coke addict turned drunk. The BF has custody but it's not enough to undo the damage.


The problems from his son will not stop when he leaves or ends up in jail. The keep coming around with the problems. They are put on probation even for very serious crimes.

From my experience.. there's is a reason this kid is like this. His father is part of the reason. After all he had a kid with a coke addict turned drunk.


----------



## EleGirl

If you don't like his kids, don't marry him. His kids are sitting in front of the TV all day because he allows it. And ya know what, he has the right to raise his kids the way he wants. If you don't like it... ya really need to find someone who you are not going to pick apart this way.


----------



## Mavash.

EleGirl said:


> The problems from his son will not stop when he leaves or ends up in jail. The keep coming around with the problems. They are put on probation even for very serious crimes.
> 
> From my experience.. there's is a reason this kid is like this. His father is part of the reason. After all he had a kid with a coke addict turned drunk.


Agree. Not my problem though. She quit talking to me. Lol


----------



## 3Xnocharm

ThinkZen said:


> I love the man I am with but cannot see spending the next five years only being happy 50% of the time (when his daughters aren't here). I always considered myself to be someone who loves kids - I am a teacher by trade for crying out loud, but his kids? Yuck! Creepy, weird, unintelligent, sneaky,vindictive spies. They are 13 and 15 but maturity-wise they are 8 and 10. I have an 18 year old daughter and a 15 year old son who think these girls are creepy and weird too. Seriously, Stephen King could use them as fodder for a book.
> 
> The worst thing? My BF doesn't seem to notice anything going on and makes excuses for their behavior. Now he's started pointing out to me when they're being "good" because they unloaded the dishwasher or did some other "favor" for him. I tell him that doing things around the house is part of contributing. It's not a favor!
> 
> Don't typical teenagers go out and do things with friends? Not these two - they never leave. They park their butts in front of the TV or read in their rooms even when we invite them to snowshoe or hike. We just had them for fourteen days in a row and I thought I would lose my freaking mind.
> 
> I've taken to my bedroom a lot these days. When they're here I avoid them as much as possible which means living in only part of the house.
> 
> I cannot and will not marry him under these conditions, but I can't seem to think about leaving him altogether. That doesn't seem right to me.


If this is how you feel about his kids, then it is in EVERYONE's best interest if you end things.


----------



## daisygirl 41

So exactly what are the kids doing? We need examples.
All kids are different. They might not be the out doors type and are quite happy to waste their days doing nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

